# Vintage Advertisement



## dj mishima (Apr 19, 2013)

I was browsing through some old Facebook photos I took.  I came across this one and figured people would appreciate it here.  It was from a magazine called _Reminisce._

Ladies and gentlemen, I bring you a special invitation for those heat-fagged appetites:













330328_10150598153144134_1264013889_o_zpsdd9beb58.



__ dj mishima
__ Apr 19, 2013


----------



## jaybone (Apr 19, 2013)

They had everything right back in the 50's.  "Crispy Strips of Nourishment" indeed!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 20, 2013)

Pork Fat rules!  Love it!

Thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------

